# Gun Porn



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that [email protected] has just frozen over, I have said in the past that bird guns should have two barrels and they must be on the horizontal plane.

Well after hoisting the new 20ga Benelli Ultralight at the SHOT show last winter, I made the life altering decision to go to the dark side and start shucking shells through an auto loader.

I'm pretty excited to start slinging a little lead through this little gun and see what it can do in the bird woods.


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been looking at the Montefeltro in a 20ga. Still trying to justify this "Necessary" 
addition !!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Another one to the dark side!! Brad, Scott see what you guys have done!!!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't care for the 20ga. BUL but I LOVELOVELOVELOVE my BUL 12.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I don't care for the 20ga. BUL but I LOVELOVELOVELOVE my BUL 12.


Elaborate, please.

Personally I think the BUL is a great pheasant gun but should be outlawed in the grouse woods. I've heard rumors of what it has done to grouse populations.


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I have an M1 Super 90 Field. I don't think I will ever buy another Shotgun.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

wirehair said:


> I have an M1 Super 90 Field. I don't think I will ever buy another Shotgun.


Don't let your wife hear you say that.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

BIGSP said:


> Don't let your wife hear you say that.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I don't care for the 20ga. BUL but I LOVELOVELOVELOVE my BUL 12.


Why don't you like the 20? Too light?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

troutchops said:


> Why don't you like the 20? Too light?


Yes, too light. I should say that is just a first impression. I saw it at SHOT show a couple years ago when it was first introduced so my experience with it is swinging it around the Las Vegas convention Center. 
I really like the Benelli action and if the 12 didn't balance so well I think it would be too light for me as well. It's hard to explain but to me the 12 actually feels a little heavier than its advertised 6 lbs.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have the ultralight in 12 guage, I love it. They are not kidding when they say ultralight. I am looking forward to trudging about northern michighan this fall.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Yes, too light. I should say that is just a first impression. I saw it at SHOT show a couple years ago when it was first introduced so my experience with it is swinging it around the Las Vegas convention Center.
> I really like the Benelli action and if the 12 didn't balance so well I think it would be too light for me as well. It's hard to explain but to me the 12 actually feels a little heavier than its advertised 6 lbs.


 
I think that has to do more with it still having 12 gauge stock dimensions. I dont shoot real light guns very well and dont like to carry real heavy guns. You can shoot to fast on grouse, a heavier gun helps with a smooth consistent gun mount as does IMO 12 gauge stock dimensions. As a side note, this is just my opinion and there are exceptions to every rule and level of shooter.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I hear what your saying about being too light. I generally don't shoot a real light gun very well, but this one seems to be balanced better to my taste and does not feel "whippy" in the barrel end like many light weight guns do for me.

The real test will be on the range and in the woods. Time will tell.

The second test will be getting by my hunting buddies that all carry side by sides.:lol:


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Has anyone shot the 24 and 26 inch barrel version? Does the 26 swing any better? Interesting gun for sure!


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Lucky Dog said:


> I'm pretty sure that [email protected] has just frozen over, I have said in the past that bird guns should have two barrels and they must be on the horizontal plane.
> 
> Well after hoisting the new 20ga Benelli Ultralight at the SHOT show last winter, I made the life altering decision to go to the dark side and start shucking shells through an auto loader.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to start slinging a little lead through this little gun and see what it can do in the bird woods.


Im sure you will love it, and wonder why you didnt switch to a autoloader sooner!:lol:


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Autoloaders in the uplands, Not! Benellis are for the duck blind. Who needs a third shot anyway? Especially if your hunting with a pointing breed.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

bc993 said:


> Autoloaders in the uplands, Not! Benellis are for the duck blind. Who needs a third shot anyway? Especially if your hunting with a pointing breed.


Don't think of it as a third shot, think of it as the first shot at the third bird of your triple . I am not much of a Benelli guy, I prefer early 20th century John Browning designed repeaters be they pumps or autos, the BUL's seem to point nicely just not enough heft front of center.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

bc993 said:


> Autoloaders in the uplands, Not! Benellis are for the duck blind. Who needs a third shot anyway? Especially if your hunting with a pointing breed.


I saw this in a mag a couple years ago. . . .

"Two decades ago, one out of three grouse hunters (31%) carried an autoloading shotgun, but today the popularity of the autoloaders has declined to about one out of five hunters (21%). This trend was determined from survey data provided by 330 subscribers of the Grouse Tales newsletter who last season shot at 7105 grouse and bagged 2756 of them. Ironically, this same data reveals that 12-gauge autoloaders are far more effective than any other action for knocking grouse out of the autumn skies.

Percent Grouse Killed When Shots Were Fired

Autoloaders..42.4%

Over/Under..30.0%

Side-by-Side28.4%

Pump25.8%"

http://denniswalrod.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7&Itemid=7


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

"12 ga autoloaders are far more effective by those stats."???

By those stats the *330 hunters only averaged a 8.3 grouse season*, what is that saying. 

8.3 grouse in a season, that is a joke. I would rather take my advice from guys who *shoot* 8 grouse in a weekend not a season.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

I'll still take 2 barrels to the woods.
My porn:
AyA number #2 Round Body 28 gauge (great for woodcock & grouse)
Browning Superlight 20 (Excellent Balance)

Show your porn, Sept 15 is only 46 - 7 days away!

And I know I'll take some flack for this:
"Ironically, this same data reveals that 12-gauge autoloaders are far more effective than any other action for knocking grouse out of the autumn skies."
I like to eat my birds... doesn't your 12 blow them to pieces?

That Ultralight is beautiful and I'm sure it will be a joy to carry... I love my old Montefeltro that does duck duty. Most reliable autoloader I've ever had! Enjoy.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i think the benellli would be a far better choice than the turkish ou's and doubles. i assume it doesnt cost more than one of the turkish guns.

doubles have seen quite a revival in the last 30 yrs or so, but a well made repeater will gt the job done.

enjoy your new gun.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Now that is gun porn. 

Not that I have anything against the autoloaders, hell some days I'll take my Berretta 20ga out for a walk, I was just baffled that that many people hunt grouse with a 12ga. I would hate to try to clean and eat those birds. I haven't shot or hunted with anything larger than a 16ga in my life, just don't know what it would like. I always thought a 12 was for waterfowl.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

bc993 said:


> I'll still take 2 barrels to the woods.
> My porn:
> AyA number #2 Round Body 28 gauge (great for woodcock & grouse)
> Browning Superlight 20 (Excellent Balance)


That's the best you ca do? an AYA and a Jap OU???

Show me some some American steel with the barrels on the horizontal plane if you want my attention.

I'm looking at this one barrel repeater as my mid life crises cure. I'll bet after a couple weeks of scratching through the leaves looking for spent hulls, I'll have the old Fox back in my hands.  

I am looking forward to carrying this ultra light on some quail hunts though, Many times I wish I had that third shot for a late riser....


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

"That's the best you ca do? an AYA and a Jap OU??? "


I'll take my AyA over any SxS made in the US after 1950. With only a Winchester 21 as an exception, but I'm not into lugging something similar in weight to a boat anchor in the woods.
And my "JAP" Browning hasn't failed me in 20yrs... couldn't be happier with it's balance, fit / finish or reliability. = great value.

"I'm looking at this one barrel repeater as my mid life crises cure."

I thought you're supposed to buy a Corvette or date a 25 year old hottie.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't want to start a fight.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Lucky Dog said:


> That's the best you ca do? an AYA and a Jap OU???
> 
> Show me some some American steel with the barrels on the horizontal plane if you want my attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey, some people like Eurotrash. Like they say, there is no accounting for bad taste. :bloos: And don't forget, nobody knows scatter guns like the Western Pacific Rim.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

hehibrits said:


> Hey, some people like Eurotrash. Like they say, there is no accounting for bad taste. :bloos: And don't forget, nobody knows scatter guns like the Western Pacific Rim.


Eurotrash, bad taste? Who's your accountant? Did he work for Bernie Madoff? 
Yep: FN, AyA, B.Rizzini, F.Rizzini, Holland & Holland, Beretta, Benelli why not include: Aston Martin, Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari, BMW all trash. 

The Western Pacific Rim does know manufacturing: just building a J.Browning design.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

bc993 said:


> Eurotrash, bad taste? Who's your accountant? Did he work for Bernie Madoff?
> Yep: FN, AyA, B.Rizzini, F.Rizzini, Holland & Holland, Beretta, Benelli why not include: Aston Martin, Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari, BMW all trash.
> The Western Pacific Rim does know manufacturing: just building a J.Browning design.


 
I don't know what Bernie Madoff has to do with this beside he was buying this overpriced crap on someone elses dime to improve his self esteem. All those old world brands are over priced status symbols of a genitalia crisis. Show me a $100,000 shotgun that is really worth it, or a quarter mil car worth every penny. I am not saying these are junk, but Eurotrash just the same. And yes, the WPR does know how to cheaply manufacture unoriginal ides, often at the expense of trademark or copyright. 
But, the point is someone got a new gun and I hope it works for THEM.

The Genius


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Quality does have it's price... in a free enterprise system they're free to charge what they think their products are worth. 

Last time I looked at my "JAP" Browning it's stamped: Browning Arms Company, Morgan Utah. So I'm quite sure there's no trademark infringement.

"But, the point is someone got a new gun and I hope it works for THEM."

According to you it's still "Eurotrash".

I too hope the OP enjoys his new gun... just giving him a little ribbing from moving to an autoloader from an old school SxS. And I believe it started as "Gun Porn".

"or a quarter mil car worth every penny"

It's called a Carrera GT... If I had one (and could afford it) it would be worth every penny.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ronnem said:


> I was just baffled that that many people hunt grouse with a 12ga. I would hate to try to clean and eat those birds.


I don't believe the grouse cares whether that #8 shot residing in its boiler room came from a 28 gauge or a 12 gauge, either scenario sucks for the grouse. 

I started out as a 20 ga. kid then grew into a 28ga. pretty serious grouser, swapped back and forth between the two for a few years or so and then spent most of last season walking the uplands carrying my 12ga. BUL and had the best shooting season on Ruffs I've ever had. 
How did Forrest put it? Pretty is as pretty does. 

*3 shells, 3 grouse*










However......I just had my 99 year old LC Smith 20gauge checkered and its siren call from the gun safe is ringing in my ears. Gonna be tough to leave the old girl home I can tell ya that.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> However......I just had my 99 year old LC Smith 20gauge checkered and its siren call from the gun safe is ringing in my ears. Gonna be tough to leave the old girl home I can tell ya that.


Very nice! I'm sure it will be difficult leaving her home. BTW my old Montefeltro's wood doesn't look anything like your BUL. If it did I'd hesitate taking it into the duck blind. Is that upgraded wood pretty much standard as BUL's go?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

bc993 said:


> BTW my old Montefeltro's wood doesn't look anything like your BUL. If it did I'd hesitate taking it into the duck blind. Is that upgraded wood pretty much standard as BUL's go?


 The BUL wood is a weather coat process, they jazz up the grain before they seal it.
My understanding is its an airbrush or something similar before they seal it. Most if not all of the BUL's I've seen look very much alike.
It is all wood though not like the Berettta X-tra wood decal.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Ronnem said:


> Don't take offense. *But*
> I am all Italian right now. I don't own an American made shotgun, maybe if* we* made something that could compete, I would, but right now, it is all Italian.


Why would I take offense in your poor taste in guns...

just kidding.

Try these guys, http://www.connecticutshotgun.com/ if you can't find something American there that you like your probably of Italian decent.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's a couple pics of my H&K Monte that I paid less than $500 for from Gander. . .it was beat up pretty good, but nothing a iron/wet towel and a few hours of refinishing couldn't fix.




















As far as American vs. Europe or bashing from either side. . .makes no sense to me, I own a few from each and like each one.

And I also agree with Scott. . .I can blow a grouse up with a 28 the same as a 12. . .I can miss with both as well.:lol:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wronghanded too!!!!! :tdo12:

How much does it weigh?


----------



## birdbarrel (Dec 17, 2008)

nice


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Italian Italian Italian Chevy:lol:


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

wirehair said:


> Italian Italian Italian Chevy:lol:


Now that is funny :lol:


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I just bought a "new" gun for this season. It's a mint 1947 Ithaca NID 20 with 28" barrels, "modern" stock dimensions, choked cyl/IC and the best wood I've ever seen on a field grade of any make. I don't care if its as "effective" as a 12 ga auto. It looks and feels like bird hunting ought too and it will be invading your woods in 6 weeks.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

BarryPatch said:


> I just bought a "new" gun for this season. It's a mint 1947 Ithaca NID 20 with 28" barrels, "modern" stock dimensions, choked cyl/IC and the best wood I've ever seen on a field grade of any make. I don't care if its as "effective" as a 12 ga auto. It looks and feels like bird hunting ought too and it will be invading your woods in 6 weeks.


You can't make a statement like that without posting a pic! The title of this thread is/was "gun porn". That's what got my attention.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Have a 12g Fulton choked Imp/almost mod that hunts nice with 2 inch and 2.5 inch shells. 2 inch is 7/8oz load like a 20 but the 12 points better for me and swings nice. Plus, how can you not want to shoot grouse with an American gun made in 1932?


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

A couple of random thoughts:

1. I agree that grouse can't tell if they were shot with a 28 or 12g.

2. For those with autos, how many times did your 3rd, 4th, or 5th shot anchor a grouse?

3. For those with 2 barrels, how many times did you wish you wanted to chase the evading grouse with a third shot.

4. Whenever I talk to people in a slump, my suggestion is to simply load one shell and make it count. I tend to believe that many hunters shoot too quickly and indescriminantly. Take your time..make it count.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> A couple of random thoughts:
> 
> 1. I agree that grouse can't tell if they were shot with a 28 or 12g.
> 
> ...


1. Agree

2. Can think of one time I killed a bird with a third shot, but this was a large covy rise in December - again I can think of another time my brother anchored a bird on his third shot - that said I had fringed the bird it was comming down but very much alive, he kept trying to kill it for me. Grouse again.

3. Never

4. I agree 200% it took me some time to figure out I was shooting way to fast, a bit heavier gun, smoother mount helped a bunch.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Lucky Dog said:


> I'm pretty sure that [email protected] has just frozen over, I have said in the past that bird guns should have two barrels and they must be on the horizontal plane.
> 
> Well after hoisting the new 20ga Benelli Ultralight at the SHOT show last winter, I made the life altering decision to go to the dark side and start shucking shells through an auto loader.
> 
> I'm pretty excited to start slinging a little lead through this little gun and see what it can do in the bird woods.


I've been looking at this gun for last year. Well, I came across a deal I couldn't pass up on a new 12 Ultra Light with a 26 inch barrel. I would have rather had the 24, but the 26 will do. I'll put it in the rotation, and see how it does this fall. I have one double in my career, now I'll go for a rare triple (with the extra shell).


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Dave Medema said:


> A couple of random thoughts:
> 
> 1. I agree that grouse can't tell if they were shot with a 28 or 12g.
> 
> ...


Dave excellent post. I know that I shoot way too quickly. I am pretty sure that I would do better with just one shell most of the time. I am hoping that my dogs being better prepared this fall for birds will also help end some frustration.


----------



## tony starks (Aug 9, 2009)

hey OP your gonna love that benelli!


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok OK here is the gun PORN! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alIulxK88Tk 

Now for the hot stuff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3rezRFjoQU&feature=PlayList&p=785A2E7BE2C628A4&index=9 :help:


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

awesome


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Dave Medema said:


> A couple of random thoughts:
> 
> 1. I agree that grouse can't tell if they were shot with a 28 or 12g.
> 
> ...


Now that I PO'd all the non double and 12 gauge guys. Sorry, I just wanted to keep this thread going and throw a little math in. Still can't wait for 9/15/2009.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

You must be fast to hit your grouse with 100% of the shot in your shotshells.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> You must be fast to hit your grouse with 100% of the shot in your shotshells.


 No real close:yikes:


----------

